# Ultra breeze suits?!



## Lucy (Sep 12, 2010)

I love mine, but I've already melted a hole in the sleeve. Learned not to light the smoker while wearing the suit.


----------



## flyingbrass (Jul 2, 2011)

It was 104 degrees yesterday when I tried mine for the first time. Probably worth it.


----------



## B Brother (Jul 31, 2011)

The only thing I've a problem with is snags in it from the Velcro and or weeds and handling the hives against my chest. Hope it holds up, it's definately cooler you can actually feel the bees wind from their wings through so to think they are in the suit. Not got stung yet where asu other cotton suit once drenched with sweat the bee have at me through the material.


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

I would love to get one, but I don't think the other half would be too happy with me after getting my new extractor. Now once I start getting the bees to make me a little $, that will be one she can't fight.

C2


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Batman said:


> I would love to get one, but I don't think the other half would be too happy with me ...


The trick is getting your other half to buy it for you. Got a birthday coming up? Christmas? 

I've had my UltraBreeze a couple years and love it. It's no longer brilliant white, but other than that, it's like new.


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

They are awsome.Doing a cut-out today,heat index over 110,&will be glad I have it.I made the argument that I would be able to work longer&get finished faster with it &be able to get the other 'honey-dos' done.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Tell her it might save you from dying of heat stroke, not to mention getting stung badly...


----------



## B Brother (Jul 31, 2011)

Micheal bush is exactly right! Any woman would ok there man getting safer better protection from deadly elements of nature. I like the quote," everything works if you let it." that says itall there. Besides wearing this suit will make you more money because you don't Lose bees when you work the hives because they don't lose a stinger. They actually keep you cool with thier wings.


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

Now once I start getting the bees to make me a little $, 

C2[/QUOTE]

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA NOW THATS FUNNY!!


----------



## gun4hire (May 24, 2008)

The suit was the best money I EVER spent on bee keeping stuff. I really feel confident that NO STINGS will make it through. During one inspection, I felt a very slight poke on my leg. (like a piece of grass touching my leg) I looked down and saw a large wasp was trying to sting me!!! It would not make it through the suit material (due to the thickness of the material around the vent holes)!!!!

My old suit would allow bee stings in the shoulder area if it was sweaty and on the arms too. 

The Ultra Breeze lets you wear shorts if you like..heck even the hippies out there could go naked under it and the ventilated suit would keep you cool!!!!

I really like how the veil velcros down in the front where all 3 zippers meet…No bees will ever get in.

Gun------who claims no hippies were injured in the making of this post---


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a jacket and full suit.
I wear the full suit with a bathing suit on underneath when it's really hot.
They're worth a lot more than they cost.


----------



## B Brother (Jul 31, 2011)

Haven't got the guts to go naked under the suit just yet. I forgot and left the zipper at the pocket area unzipped while moving hives the other night and some intruders reminded me quickly. Lol


----------



## CharlieN (Feb 23, 2011)

I love mine... My wife wants to know where hers is... I told her I'll order her one on our way back from Oregon next month so it will be waiting on her when we start getting things ready for fall.....


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

Gord said:


> I wear the full suit with a bathing suit on underneath when it's really hot.


Ah come on, go commando! Talk about natural beekeeping. lol
If I could get one cut out done, I am sure that it would pay for it, but I just have not had the time this year. I've got a couple people that are bugging me to come take care of their bee problem.



indypartridge said:


> The trick is getting your other half to buy it for you. Got a birthday coming up? Christmas?


Hmm, no b-day for a while, but Christmas maybe.



Michael Bush said:


> Tell her it might save you from dying of heat stroke, not to mention getting stung badly...


Maybe the best arguement I could use right now, I guess I will need to ask her if she likes having me around. Even just the jacket alone would be good.
For those that have both, which do you wear or like more? I have standard reg suit and a jacket set up. I mainly use the suit when doing colony extractions or I loan it to my nephew when he is down and wants to help with the bees. When it comes to the jacket, I just wear a pair of pants and do what I have to do.
How durable is the material? Easily ripped, snagged or torn? Maybe I will use my uniform check I get from work and just pull the trigger.

C2


----------



## B Brother (Jul 31, 2011)

One thing for sure I promise no one can work our bees with just a jacket. Even the state inspector asked us why we have such violent bees. And since I've gotten the ultra breeze I've not been stung yet! The cotton suits yep I'll get stung unless I wear a sweat shirt underneath so I've set that suit aside. And as far as tears a hive staple snagged mine the other day and I still can't see where it was.


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

I bought the jacket...LOVE IT!!! I can just throw it on over a t-shirt. Did I mention that I LOVE IT!!??


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>For those that have both, which do you wear or like more?

I wear the jacket more. But in the real heat, I put on a pair of shorts and boots and the suit and nothing else.

> How durable is the material? 

Pretty tough.

>Easily ripped

No.

> snagged

Yes. I've torn one place on my Golden Bee Products suit (similar material). I've snagged both that and the Ultra Breeze jacket a few times and thought it must have torn it but it wasn't torn.


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

I've had my jacket for a couple of years, working my hives and doing cut-outs as well. This year I ordered a replacement hood. The veil material is the only part I have had any rips in. I actually used some black braided fishing line to sew the tears closed, and continued using it while my replacement hood came in. I can't imagine being without mine.


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

I got a call for another cut in Stockton, it's an old playhouse or something that they want to tear down. Sounds a lot easier than the 2 storie stucco home possible attic one. Perhaps I should take this job real quick and charge $169 plus shipping?
I'm convinced that I want one, I told the warden yesterday, she took it well.

C2


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

they are worth the money!! Aside from being heavy for your coat hanger, they are great!! If there is any air moving you can feel a breeze!!


----------



## tdsewell (Feb 27, 2012)

I just bought the Ultra Breeze Suit since I read so many good things about it. I was very skeptical about it being semi sting proof. Well I will tell everyone that I love it and have not been stung yet. I have some real HOT hives and with my normal Dadant Suit I would get stung all the time. I have 85 hives and get in them all the time. This year I split about 35 hives and they are very hot hives. Since getting the suit I have not been stung while in the suit. I am going to buy my wife one also since she is kinda scared of the bees. 

I would highly suggest this suit to anyone and I will buy another one if anything happens to this one. 

J&T Beekeepers
Saginaw, MI


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I have one of the early Ultra Breeze suits. The veil screen failed after a few years of use, but a new hood is only $32. The newer hoods don't have the velcro tab to cover the zippers like the old one, so white duct tape works. The biggest thing is don't hold a hot smoker against your gut. The material melts. Did a teardown on some hot hives today for requeening, no stings.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

See: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?268836-Ultra-Breeze-Chin-Protection


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

I really want one! 

However, after several years of trying email, PMs and calling directly and leaving messages, all without one response, I'd be cautious about it. Or maybe my money's not good enough.  :s I've now taken to occasionally posting in the forums like this, since I can't get *any* customer service and get a few questions answered. *HINT. HINT.*

I hear they are great. Can't prove it by me, tho.

*Summer*
[email protected]


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

Let me tell you this, i have the full suit and LOVE mine, again, i just burned mine the other day with the smoker on a cutout, and litterally wanted to cry. Im debating on buying a new one. If i do i will buy the jacket only, 

Now i have found out Mann Lake is selling a suit made from the exact same material for about 120$ cheaper than the ultrabreeze, is there ANYONE out there who has tried both??? 

I have no problems buying another ultrabreeze suit, one thing i like about it is they are made in USA, (or Oklahoma i wont hold that against them) but 120$ is alot of money. I bet they are made in china from Mann Lake. I hope to hear some feedback

One thing for sure, the first time you get into a NASTY Africanized bee cutout, price of the suit WONT be a problem, ultrabreeze suits are 5 stars in my opinion


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Ditto on Love My Ultra Breeze Full Suit also:}


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

I have both the jacket and the full suit. I have never been stung through the jacket, or suit. I am certain that if you make sure you're sealed tight before you go in, they can't sting you through the Ultra Breeze. One got me through the jeans wearing the jacket yesterday, but that's my fault. I should have worn the full suit for this nasty hive. Sure hope their mood changes in a few weeks after the new queen was introduced.


----------



## SpeckledPup (May 25, 2011)

I have an Ultra Breeze(UB) and the one from Mann Lake(ML). I prefer the Ultra Breeze. 

The sleeves have Velcro on the UB so that you can adjust them, the ML has elastic which isn't small enough to seal off to prevent the bees from going up the sleeves. I wear nitrile gloves and tighten the Velcro enough over the gloves to prevent any bees from going up the sleeve.

The material looks the same on both but when you feel it that is when you can tell the difference. The UB is softer and more flexible. The ML is stiffer nothing wrong with it just doesn't have the softness that the UB has.

I've had the UB for 3 years and the ML for a year and haven't taken a sting in an area covered by either jacket yet.


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for that review speckledpup, looks like i will be getting another ultrabreeze, my suit is still wearable, so I'm thinking I'm going to get the jacket only next go around though. Working in the yard it will come in handy, when doing bee cutouts you almost always need a full suit, you never know what your getting into


----------



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

My suit is 3 years old and I enjoy it. I have a problem because the veil can lay against my face and when it does I get stung. It is my understanding the newer models have corrected this problem. I contacted them last year and they were going to send something to fix the issue but I never received it. In addition to the fabric I like the ease of putting it on. Good product.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

It is a lot of money. I'd love to have one as I need a new suit. My old faithful received a patch this weekend and the material is getting thin. 
What is this material?


----------



## Satch (Aug 15, 2012)

woodedareas said:


> My suit is 3 years old and I enjoy it. I have a problem because the veil can lay against my face and when it does I get stung. It is my understanding the newer models have corrected this problem. I contacted them last year and they were going to send something to fix the issue but I never received it. In addition to the fabric I like the ease of putting it on. Good product.


Wear a baseball cap under the veil and it will keep it away from your face when you lean forward.

Don't ask me how I figured this one outinch:


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

I ordered one through Mann Lake and love it. No stings and as long as you zip up and velcro everywhere, they can't get you.

I will say though to order one in a size bigger than you usually take. I followed the directions in Mann Lake's suit sizing and ordered it, and it came in. It was a bit snug for me, so I decided to go up to the next size. It was much better - but still a bit confining for me - I like lots of room.

The ventilation is great - but I still get hot and sweat - but it would be even worse in a regular bee suit. If a breeze is blowing it's not too bad, but if not, it is still warm. And I will say it's a heavy thing - but hey, it DOES protect you. Well worth the money.


----------

